# Hexarelin study: Over-stimulation of the pituitary, prolactin secretion do not occur.



## teezhay (May 27, 2012)

Interesting study, definitely worth a read. Does anyone here have the frame of reference to interpret the dosages used?


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Interesting study, definitely worth a read. Does anyone here have the frame of reference to interpret the dosages used?



Ill interpret it for you, hold on


----------



## Lordsks (May 27, 2012)

Convert mg to mcg - Conversion of Measurement Units


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Its 1.5mcg/kg so for a 200lb person, it would be 135mcg.


----------



## Lordsks (May 27, 2012)

I thought the dose was 660mcg 2x's a day. 

1kg=2.2lbs
200lbx2.2=440
1.5mcgx440=660mcg???


----------



## Lordsks (May 27, 2012)

This study is looking at excessive doses and there effects, right now it seems 100mcg 3x's a day is the norm. 660mcg 2's a day seems excessive.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> I thought the dose was 660mcg 2x's a day.
> 
> 1kg=2.2lbs
> 200lbx2.2=440
> 1.5mcgx440=660mcg???



This is correct.


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> This is correct.



Its not. Look, we need to find how much mcg per POUND. so we need to first convert 200lbs into kg. 

*200lbs = 90.7kg*

Now they measured in KILOGRAMS so our weight is compliant with their measurement. *They dosed at 1.5mcg PER KG*. So we take our weight in KILOGRAMS and multiply it by 1.5.

This equals 136.05mcg. *Administered twice daily, thats 272mcg daily.*

You girls need to work on your math


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Its not. Look, we need to find how much mcg per POUND. so we need to first convert 200lbs into kg.
> 
> *200lbs = 90.7kg*
> 
> ...



LOL... You are correct.. I spun over this one too fast I guess.  90.7 is the correct figure to use.  I was going backwards on the conversion.


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> LOL... You are correct.. I spun over this one too fast I guess.  90.7 is the correct figure to use.  I was going backwards on the conversion.



Im always correct.... you haven't learned this yet?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 27, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Im always correct.... you haven't learned this yet?



Agree to disagree!!  .  But yes, this time you were right and I was wrong!! haha.  I'll blame it on the 2yr old and 1yr old running amuck in the same room as me.


----------



## Lordsks (May 27, 2012)

I left school 15 years ago, and it shows.


----------

